# Babykins layed down in a competition today - this is huge for me



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She's been refusing to lay down in competition for quite awhile and often in class. I've been working so hard to get her to lay down.

Today not only did she lay down; she went down smartly on one hand signal in both trials that we entered. My friend's dog has been refusing to sit - we were both joking that our dogs made liars out of us when they did what we asked.

We earned our first two legs towards our AKC Rally Novice title. We did well and I'm really pleased.

But I'm exhausted. There wasn't enough crating space so I put my chair and crate back in the car. and all day long we stood or shared chairs with others. I think I need to buy a smaller crate -or I need to be more aggressive about pushing in and finding room for Babykins to have her own crate so she can lay down and relax. And both trials ran really long - I don't know what was holding things up.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Congratulations! I am happy for you that she decided to cooperate today? Raven and I may be trying for our first RE legs in June and I get so nervous. We have not competed in close to year because of a disastrous weekend in Novice obedience. We need to try that again too but I haven’t been mentally ready.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Congratulations, Skylar! Babykins was such a good girl to lie down! When are you going for your final leg?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Raven's Mom I have seriously struggled with competition nerves. I'm taking a workshop with a Dr. Brenda Riemer in July - I'll post back about it here. Hopefully there will be something that can help you. I have found the more I compete, I'm getting better dealing with it. When I'm at a competition, I focus on all the friends that I've met through dog training that I don't always see regularly.

MaizieFrosty I'm not sure. My club has an obedience trial coming up and they have rally on one day along with obedience. I want to compete for her Novice Obedience title and I'm not sure I want to complicate the day by adding in a rally run.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> MaizieFrosty I'm not sure. My club has an obedience trial coming up and they have rally on one day along with obedience. I want to compete for her Novice Obedience title and I'm not sure I want to complicate the day by adding in a rally run.


Personally, I wouldn't ever do them both again on the same day. But especially with a green dog. Too much and too confusing.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Personally, I wouldn't ever do them both again on the same day. But especially with a green dog. Too much and too confusing.


Yes, I'm concerned it's too much. It's a three day competition - Obedience on all three days and Rally on one day. 

If I do Rally I think I have a good chance of earning the RN. OTOH with obedience - well we've competed three times and twice we didn't qualify when she didn't go down in the long sits and downs at the end. I don't know if we would earn our title or not if I only did Obedience ..... if she does lay down. It would be fantastic...... We are working on the next level - Open so it would be wonderful to have that Novice title under our belt. I think I should focus on the Obedience.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations- I’m very happy for you!
That must be tough to have no crate space. I’ve been at trials where crate space is tight, but have always been able to find a spot. I can see why you’re exhausted.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks CarolineK. The club did have their own random collection of crates which is where I put Babykins for the walk through, but it’s not the same as having her own crate that she is used to.

When I go to class I always pop her in a club crate for a short time so those crates are not completely alien to her, but they aren’t “hers” either. My trainers, when they teach class, bring their dogs and crate them from a young age in the clubs crates so it’s easier for their dogs to relax in them. 

My other club always removes their wall of random crates to make more room for people to bring their own crates. As someone who has moved those crates back and forth I know it’s a lot of work.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So glad to hear Babykins remembered how to lie down, and that you did it. Way to go. It's not easy wrestling back our emotions and focusing on the moment. Rest. You've earned it. Onward!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

> or I need to be more aggressive about pushing in and finding room for Babykins to have her own crate so she can lay down and relax. And both trials ran really long - I don't know what was holding things up.


Hey! Maybe that's why she decided it was a good idea to lie down. Haha.

Nah...I'm sorry it was too tiring. I bet you were glad to get home, both of you.

But woooo hooo! Big congrats! That's amazing. I bet if you keep practicing, she'll get more and more good at lying down. 

I went to a show once on grass. (hated that) And there was one of those sort of canvas roof things. (don't know what it's called) One of those tent things that make shade. And this was in the summer. So, it was a little crowded in there but we found a spot and I laid a sort of smallish blanket down on the grass for Matisse and me. But I suppose if it's indoors or it's really super crowded that might not work. 

Anyhow, I hope it was a fun day in spite of the exhaustion. I bet it was, especially when you and Babykins did so well. 





> Congratulations! I am happy for you that she decided to cooperate today? Raven and I may be trying for our first RE legs in June and I get so nervous. We have not competed in close to year because of a disastrous weekend in Novice obedience. We need to try that again too but I haven’t been mentally ready.
> Today 05:59 PM


Ravensmom, June is coming up pretty soon. You'll do fine. Just start thinking positive thoughts about it and do a little brushing up. You'll do great!:amen:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations! That title is soooooo close now! You WILL do it I know you will!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

First, congratulations on those legs. I know the downs were a big deal. As to the three days of obedience and one day rally, I would do rally only the first day if it is the first day to hopefully get the title and give your girl a chance to do something somewhat more relaxed to help her settle into the venue. Then do obedience the other two days. If rally is the final day do just rally to give her a break the last day, especially if you don't know how she will hold up over three days. Lily tends to get better over three days, but if I thought she got more tired over that time I would have done rally for the third of three days.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Congratulations Skylar and Babykins!! That is wonderful, so happy she has her first two legs. I will never forget the time that Luna flat out refused to lay down on wet grass during a rally match. I can relate to how frustrating it is. Onward and upward for you too, you are both awesome!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the support and help I get here.

Poodlebeguiled I will never go to an obedience or rally trial on grass. I know someone who trialed on grass - they were the first ones back in the ring after it rained and there was a sit sign - the dogs had to sit in a puddle. Not for me. We do compete in nose work on grass. For those who compete successfully on grass - I am incredibly impressed.

As for this trial coming up - I decided that I'll enter for Novice Obedience on all three days and hope to get some qualification out of it. I would do rally if it's after her competing in Obedience - but I don't want to do the rally first in case it messes up the Obedience. I'd rather go to another rally trial on another day. Obedience is much harder so I want to concentrate on that. Also if I only do Obedience - then I can arrive an hour early and leave when we're done - and do that three days in a row - so we'll both be well rested rather than hanging around all day to try and do both.


----------

